# Is anyone playing FLW Fantasy Fishing?



## zordfish (Mar 4, 2009)

Any suggestions for my top 10?


----------



## austin_bv11 (Dec 9, 2007)

what is that i would be intrested were could i sign up


----------



## zordfish (Mar 4, 2009)

you know like fantasy sports? its fantasy fishing. you pick your team and hope they win and you could win some money. i am new to it too. its at fantasyfishing.com


----------

